# Little round people



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking for these whimsical little round people figures.

I've seen these in some videos posted here but can't find them now.

So wondering what they are called and where they are found.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Ralph,

You talking about Weebles?


http://www.toysrus.com/product/inde...d=11754855


Best,
TJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ralph? No Randy 

But no not Weebles. 

These look like figures made for the hobbyist. 

More detail than a toy would have.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Randy, 
Do you mean the Homies? 
http://funusernet.com/Homies Series 3 
Cheers, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

The Homies are cool, but not what I'm thinking about.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Locsters? They are larger than Homies, that are really too small.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

No not Locksters. 

Someone that posts videos of there trains, has a guy on the back of the caboose that sticks in my mind.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

That sounds familiar. You may be talking about the figures that are hand made by Eric Schade of the Winnegance & Quebec Railway. Alternatively, you may be describing Sir Topham Hat of Thomas the Tank Engine fame.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I have sculpted my own figures from sculpy and do make videos...I have a brakeman on my caboose and conductor on the platform of my passenger car. I wrote an article for Garden Railways a couple of years back.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

There has to be a story to this photo! 

Perhaps the gentleman just realized he hasn't the fair to ride the train, and has been ejected ...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thos also look neat Eric, but I don't think there what I'm looking for.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Randy, 

How about Busy Bodies http://robbennett.org/. I think this is what you are talking about.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By HampshireCountyNarrowGage on 29 Aug 2013 10:35 AM 
Randy, 

How about Busy Bodies http://robbennett.org/. I think this is what you are talking about. 
I was only trying to remember the supplier and the name of these yesterday and as always I forgot how to find them again.
The 7/8ths crowd use these quite a lot. They look great but they are almost impossible to find on Google. 
Busy Bodies... Busy Bodies... Busy Bodies... 

I'm not sure what Randy is looking for though. 

Andrew


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Glad to be of help Andrew.


----------

